# Bringing Electric Guitar a Good Idea?



## Osiris (Feb 1, 2013)

Hello everyone, it's my first time joining here and posting on this forum. 

I'll be moving to Philippines in over a few months. There'll be a lot of things I'll be shipping via "balikbayan" moving boxes. However there is one thing I'm debating myself on how to bring:

I would like to bring my electric guitar with me, but I'm debating if I should disassemble it and ship them as seperate parts in one "balikbayan" box? Or should I just keep the guitar whole (in the gig bag) and just bring it with me on the plane?

Which is safer? What are my risks? Is it safer to bring the guitar on the plane with me or just disassemble it and ship in a cargo box?

I was wondering if there are any expats on this forum who have had experience carrying their beloved instruments onboard the plane? Or even shipping them? 

Your advise and help would be greatly appreciated. Looking forward to hearing your replies. 

Thank you. 

P.S. I'm so excited, but just a bit concerned. The guitar has a lot of meaning to me.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

*Making the move*



Osiris said:


> Hello everyone, it's my first time joining here and posting on this forum.
> 
> I'll be moving to Philippines in over a few months. There'll be a lot of things I'll be shipping via "balikbayan" moving boxes. However there is one thing I'm debating myself on how to bring:
> 
> ...


Hi Osiris,

I've made the trip many times before I moved here 10 years ago. First, I would recommend using Philippine Airlines as the have non-stop flights from LA, San Francisco, and Vancouver. Then to bring the guitar, I would not suggest shipping. LBC and others are pretty good but the risk of damage for me would be too high. Better to hand carry with you on the flight.
What part of the Philippines are you moving to?


Gene


----------



## Osiris (Feb 1, 2013)

Hello Gene, 

Kumusta Po. I will be moving from Honolulu to Manila. Disassembling the electric guitar and putting new strings afterwards (after putting it back together in PI) is no problem for me. The big concern for me is the risk and safety factors of shipping/double-taping, vs. just bringing guitar with me on the plane.

We eventually plan to move to another province. But for now we plan to stay in Manila. Sir thank you for your response.

Again, looking forward to hearing from you.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Osiris said:


> Hello Gene,
> 
> Kumusta Po. I will be moving from Honolulu to Manila. Disassembling the electric guitar and putting new strings afterwards (after putting it back together in PI) is no problem for me. The big concern for me is the risk and safety factors of shipping/double-taping, vs. just bringing guitar with me on the plane.
> 
> ...


Ah okay, then taking Philippine Airlines won't work from there. Guess Cathay Pacific to Hong Kong to Manila or some such thing.
Yea, I understand the concern on shipping it over. I've seen many boxes shipped even on Fed Ex and most items inside do okay. But there are times that things just don't go right and that's why I strongly suggest you make it a carry-on. Problem there is that will eliminate any other carry-on for one of you.
I guess Manila might be a good starting point but sure hope you can get settled somewhere else for better living. Be sure to check the US Embassy Site In Manila for any current and or changing travel advisories.


Gene


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

From Honolulu, probably the best way would be Hawaiian Airlines. I have been back and forth between Phoenix and Manila with a stopover in Honolulu several times and have been treated well by them. Another consideration - you said Electric, are you aware that 110 VAC is not the standard in PI and if you plug it in without some kind of adapter, you will create damage.

Fred


----------

